# Should I Pay For Dress I Got Custom-Made?



## chenilecee (Sep 24, 2008)

Here's my dilemma.

In June I went to a seamstress to get a maxi-dress made for the summer. I wore a maxi dress to the place to show her how I wanted the dress to look, fabric, fit and everything. I gave her a shirt to show her what color I wanted too. She took my measurements and told me she would have to order the fabric and she would call me when it came in. About two months went by and I get a call saying to come in to get fitted. I was confused because I thought she would call me when the fabric came in so I could see, but she already made the dress! I came in and knew that dress wasn't right. The fabric was too stiff and didn't drape like a maxi dress was suppose to. Instead of leaving the length at the bottom, she had already cut it. It basically looked like I had a bridesmaids dress on. It looked short and i told her she needs to find a way to make it look longer. Its been another two months and apparently the dress is ready to be picked up, but I think I still wont like it. What do I do? I did put down a deposit and I really don't care that it took four months to make and this is first time I got anything made. I shouldn't have to pay for a dress that I probably don't like and won't wear n


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 24, 2008)

I wouldn't pay *shrugs* She didn't call when she got the fabric so you could further discuss things like she should have. Isn't that what "custom made" means? You're supposed to work WITH the seamstress so that the garment is made EXACTLY how you want it.


----------



## XoMakeup (Sep 24, 2008)

I Agree with M.A.C head. she should have worked with you. 
I wouldn't pay if i didn't LOVE it.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Sep 24, 2008)

I think you *should* pay, but not the full price because it is not what you requested and it sounds like there was serious lack of communication on her part. But at  the end of the day, she provided you with a service and she needs to be compensated for that work. Think of being in her shoes. How would you feel if you had worked on something for that amount of time and then to have the customer walk away and say "no thanks"? Talk it over with her and tell her that you are not 100% satisfied and that you would like a discount on the dress. She may be flexible and surprise you. All the best.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corvs Queen* 

 
_I think you *should* pay, but not the full price because it is not what you requested and it sounds like there was serious lack of communication on her part. But at  the end of the day, she provided you with a service and she needs to be compensated for that work. Think of being in her shoes. How would you feel if you had worked on something for that amount of time and then to have the customer walk away and say "no thanks"? Talk it over with her and tell her that you are not 100% satisfied and that you would like a discount on the dress. She may be flexible and surprise you. All the best. _

 
Yeah, but the dress isn't what was ordered. I wouldn't pay.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Sep 24, 2008)

I realize that it's not what she ordered but think of it this way. Would you have a contractor come to your home and do construction and then not pay because you don't like it? She sought out this womans craftsmanship and even though it not what she ordered that's how things go sometimes. Talk it over with the seamstress because you both have issues with this dress. You don't like it and it's not what you ordered plus she didn't communicate with you throughout the process. She spent a lot of time working on it and regardless of how much you like or not, the responsible thing is to compensate her for her time. Even if you don't like it you cannot deny that she put time into it.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corvs Queen* 

 
_I realize that it's not what she ordered but think of it this way. Would you have a contractor come to your home and do construction and then not pay because you don't like it?_

 
Yes.
 Quote:

   She sought out this womans craftsmanship and even though it not what she ordered that's how things go sometimes.  
 
No it's not. At least, it shouldn't be.  I've worked with custom seamstresses before, and their job is to provide the product as it was ordered.  If it's not what was ordered then they haven't done their job correctly.
 Quote:

  Talk it over with the seamstress because you both have issues with this dress. You don't like it and it's not what you ordered plus she didn't communicate with you throughout the process. She spent a lot of time working on it and regardless of how much you like or not, the responsible thing is to compensate her for her time. Even if you don't like it you cannot deny that she put time into it.  
 
If she'd created the dress as ordered she'd be legitimately compensated for her time. It's not like we're talking about a woman ordering a dress then changing her mind because it's not in fad anymore. We're talking about a woman ordering a dress with something specific in mind after showing the seamstress exactly what was to be created, and the seamstress not following the pattern as requested.
If it were the former scenario, I could see compensating the woman.  Since it's the second...I can't.


----------



## JustDivine (Sep 24, 2008)

People go for custom made, because they want it made for them, exactly according to their personal preference. It's the opportunity for them to create their "dream" that they would otherwise buy from a shop which would be cheaper.

You don't pay above the odds for a personal/ised custom made dress that is not made according to the personal specs given. What's the point of a custom service if it comes out in a way that you didn't want???

I wouldn't pay. Either ask her to do it again, and then you pay when you have the completed article to your specifications, or don't pay and leave it there. After all, she's got the deposit which is more than she's entitled to seeing as she hasn't delivered what has been requested.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 24, 2008)

I would NEVER pay for something that was not made or done to my specifications if there was a clear understanding from the beginning as to what I wanted. If a construction worker came and did bad work ..He knew that before he agreed to the job that it was above his expertise or during the job that it was not turning out how the customer expected. So why would he be paid for something that you will have to repay someone else to repair and probably end up paying more!
No one should take on jobs that they cannot complete to the customer's satisfaction. I just today had to tell a customer that even though I would really like their business I hnestly do not feel with 99.9% certainty that we could produce the products to their specifications. This as a million dollar account but I was obligated to be honest. If you take on a job and you fail to deliver what is expected..You should not be expected to be paid for providing sub-standard service.

If you go to MAC and buy a foundation  because the MA thinks it  looks good on you in the store and it's the right color..Then you get home and it looks bad, it's too light/dark..
Are you not suppossed to be able to return it simply because your lighting is different than the stores??? No, I'm sure you would return it and either get your money back or buy another color??? No difference


----------



## chenilecee (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks for your responses. Here's some more information. Her custom made dresses start from $150 and up plus the cost of fabric. I put a $90 deposit down. I've never had anything custom-made before, and in the beginning I was looking for the fabric myself, but she said she'd be able to find it for me. So I was under the impression that I would see the fabric first before she started making the dress. Was I wrong to assume that? Do seamstresses usually just do that?

Oh and I'm willing to pay for the time, but not the whole amount. I was thinking that I would just pay the last $60 and she eat the cost of the fabric because she didn't consult me. Would that be fair?

I guess think about it like this...what if it was a WEDDING DRESS? And you had to order the fabric. Why would the seamstess order fabric for a wedding dress and then make the dress without letting the bride see the fabric first and make sure it's right?


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 24, 2008)

Hell no you are not wrong....Yes you should have seen, touched, felt etc the fabric before she cut or sewed one stitch. Just because she liked the fabric SHE picked out does not mean that the paying customer would. I would not pay another cent..You are better than me..I would be trying to get it all back seriously.


----------



## JustDivine (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Hell no you are not wrong....Yes *you should have seen, touched, felt etc the fabric before she cut or sewed one stitch*. Just because she liked the fabric SHE picked out does not mean that the paying customer would. *I would not pay another cent..You are better than me..I would be trying to get it all back seriously.*_

 
What she said


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 24, 2008)

My grandmother has been a seamstress for 40 years. She has made a lot of custom made articles for customers, as well as a slew of other things that need sewing. She has done quite a bit of work to my clothes as well and it's like I barely need to tell her what I want, because she always knows and always does a great job. I've seen work she has done for other people (she used to make all the clothing for my dad and his four siblings when they were younger) and it's amazing, a true work of art. As far as I know, when someone asks her to buy fabric, she always wants to see examples of what they want and NEVER starts on a project unless they see the fabric first and approve it.

I don't think you are wrong in not paying this seamstress. I believe it was wrong on her part, to pick out a fabric and assume you would want it, without SHOWING it to YOU first. I think you should be entitled back to the deposit you put down on the dress too. The bottom line is this, you are the customer, you requested a service and even put a deposit down and in the end, the person giving the service did not deliver what you had expected.


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 24, 2008)

This seamstress seems to think she's a designer, in which case, would allow her creative freedom for this kind of thing. She's not though, she's there to collaborate and provide you a service so that both of you end up with something in the end (you a new maxi dress and her getting paid.)

As a first timer, I would've been especially careful to keep open the lines of communication. If it took her two months to finally get in touch with you, that'd worry me because you both arranged to talk after she got some fabric, which didn't happen. 

Would I pay for it? No. Make her do it again, or take your business elsewhere.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chenilecee* 

 
_ 
Oh and I'm willing to pay for the time, but not the whole amount. I was thinking that I would just pay the last $60 and she eat the cost of the fabric because she didn't consult me. Would that be fair?
_

 
I think that that sounds fair. Because after all, she did use her time and materials. Like sewing machine, needles, thread and what not.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 24, 2008)

Pay when she does it as you specifoed.


----------



## tiramisu (Sep 24, 2008)

I agree a lot with what others have said, but also give this person the opportunity to make it right with you in a way that you are satisfied.  If she's truly a seamstress worth her salt, she'll bend over backwards to make you happy.  The best customers (and repeat ones) come by word of mouth in this customized area... 

Good luck, hope it all works out.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corvs Queen* 

 
_I think that that sounds fair. Because after all, she did use her time and materials. Like sewing machine, needles, thread and what not. _

 

Please don't take this the wrong way, because this is my opinion ONLY..
But honestly, she should not have cranked her sewing machine up, threaded a needle, nor used one single piece of nothing before the fabric had been approved by the customer. I would not care if she used her tongue, teeth and toes to sew it she would not get a dime! Obviously she thinks she is Psychic Designer  "_Extraordinaire"..._
If she was so psychic..she should have seen that this was not going to turn out good! Again, IMO Only!


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 24, 2008)

do not pay another red cent. seriously, its been said pretty much above. You shouldn't have to "settle" b/c this yahoo decided to be unprofessional and just go guns blazing. That was her issue for going so far, to the point where its hard/impossible to change to what you want. If she had any sense, she would have known that she shouldve waited to further consult, and work with you.

Again--if you are not happy, do not pay any more money.


----------



## chenilecee (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm going to the dress shop tomorrow! I'll keep ya'll updated!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chenilecee* 

 
_I'm going to the dress shop tomorrow! I'll keep ya'll updated!_

 
I hope she doesn't go all Jerry Springer LOL

Good luck. I hope you can get your dress the way you want it, or your money back <3


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_I hope she doesn't go all Jerry Springer LOL

<3_

 
LOL LOL


----------



## chenilecee (Sep 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_I hope she doesn't go all Jerry Springer LOL

Good luck. I hope you can get your dress the way you want it, or your money back <3_

 
LMAO!!! She better hope I don't go Jerry Springer on her!! I will tear that place up!!! J/K (but not really).


----------



## Briar (Sep 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tiramisu* 

 
_I agree a lot with what others have said, but also give this person the opportunity to make it right with you in a way that you are satisfied. If she's truly a seamstress worth her salt, she'll bend over backwards to make you happy. The best customers (and repeat ones) come by word of mouth in this customized area... 

Good luck, hope it all works out._

 

I agree. If I hire a contractor and they don't do what I ask them to, I discuss it with them and we work on it until the job is to specifications.  Same goes with a seamstress.  Hopefully she'll agree to re-make the dress as ordered. If not, then I certainly wouldn't pay for it.


----------



## tracywubsyou (Sep 30, 2008)

when you went there for th fitting the first time did you let her know that you weren't satisfied with the fabric and the way the dress was made? I know you said it was too short, but did you let her know of the other things that made you unhappy? I got a dress custom made and she picked the fabric out and such based on what I had asked for and I hated the fabric. When I went there the first time I let her know that it wasn't what I had in mind and she was able to change it before working on it any more. Anyhow, I do believe she should br compensated for her time, but not fully compensated if you're not happy with the dress and decide not to take it.


----------



## Hilly (Sep 30, 2008)

how did it go?


----------



## chenilecee (Oct 1, 2008)

It actually went well. I was glad that I did not have to get ignorant on her. The only thing I didn't like about the dress was that it was too short and the fabric didn't look good as a dress. So I made her make it into a shirt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Alls well that ends well...unless she messes up my shirt! LOL


----------



## MACLovin (Oct 1, 2008)

Glad to see it all worked out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope she reduced the price because a shirt is less material than a dress.. You sound satisfied though, so whatever happened was good for both parties involved i suppose.

Now I'm really curious, I want to see this shirt! I hope you'll post a pic when you get it.


----------

